# [INSTALLATION] test sous Ordinateur portable

## Paul75

Bonjour,

Voila je vien d'essayer le liveCD 2006.1 sur mon Toshiba et le clique avec la souris intégré marche mal.

Je veut dire que si je clique sur les icones cela fonctionne mais si je veut cliquer sur la barre en haut (Desktop, ...) ben je ne peut pas cliquer .

Lorsque je parle de clic, le clic avec le bouton marche, c'est juste quand je tappe deux fois comme sous windows....

J'espere que vous me comprenez.

Es-ce que vous avez une idée?

MerciLast edited by Paul75 on Tue Oct 03, 2006 5:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nico_calais

Je comprend pas trop là. Peut être qu'il y a rien à cliquer.

Enfin en tout cas, c'est pas un problème de souris...

EDIT : Je suis motivé aujourd'hui. Je suis allé chercher le lien t'indiquant comment editer ton titre. Cela ce passe ici section 3.3 :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html

----------

## Paul75

ben si la barre en heut, il y a 3 menus.

et avec la souris je peut aps cliquer....

----------

## nico_calais

 *Paul75 wrote:*   

> ben si la barre en heut, il y a 3 menus.
> 
> et avec la souris je peut aps cliquer....

 

D'après mes souvenirs, c'est un seul click pour accéder au menu. As tu essayé avec une souris externe pour voir si t'avais les mêmes soucis ?

----------

## Paul75

oui en effet c un seul clique mais c'est pareil.

Je n'ai aps de souris externe....

----------

## E11

Ca ressemble beaucoup à un bug... 

Ne saurais-tu pas essayé un autre livecd et voir si le problème se répète ?

----------

## geekounet

Pour ça, il faut configurer les drivers synaptics  :Wink: 

----------

## Paul75

une question : même la version 2006.1 est considéré comme pour n'être aps pour les debutants?

----------

## kopp

Aucune n'est version n'est considérée comme n'étant pas pour les débutants.

Le problème, c'est que les portables, c'est pas stable comme configuration. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que c´est difficile de trouver une config qui marche sur tous les portables, et pas de chance pour toi, c'est le cas avec le tiens.

Mais, je pense que tu peux suivres les conseils de pierreg comcercnant la configuration des pilotes, et ceux de nico_calais, concernant ton titre. Merci

----------

## Paul75

okay mais je parlais de la distribution. Es-ce que GENTOO est fait pour les debutant? car j lu qu'elel etait bien pour l'optimisation mais qu'elle etait dur à installer...

Merci

----------

## kopp

Non, elle n'est pas dure à installer si on lit correctement la documentation, traduite en français. Il y a un manuel complet d'installatiom, pour la méthode recommandée, c'est à dire à la main en mode texte. Utiliser l'installateur graphique n'est pas recommandé car il est toujours en développement et que ça peut tout casser sur la machine.

----------

## Paul75

ah okay donc ce n'est aps bon pour un utilisateur novice....

J'ai lu un peu la documentation et rien qu'en voyant les lignes ca me fait peur....

----------

## geekounet

J'ai installé Gentoo sans avoir jamais touché à un Linux auparavant, et comme le dit kopp, il suffit de bien lire la doc et ça passe tout seul. De plus, c'est très instructif  :Smile: 

----------

## Paul75

oui je voudrais essaye mais en lisant la doc je ne voi aps comment installer ou alors je suis aveugle car moi le livecd, il demarre sosu gnome. Faut donc quitter gnome?

ou alors on peut le faire en utilisant l'icone installer en mode konsole?

----------

## E11

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> J'ai installé Gentoo sans avoir jamais touché à un Linux auparavant, et comme le dit kopp, il suffit de bien lire la doc et ça passe tout seul. De plus, c'est très instructif 

 

Ben oui......... Il y a des extraterrestres un peu partout sur terre............ On est envahiiiiiiiii !!! Au secours tous aux abris !!! Il faut les éliminés se sont les sorcières du 21e siècles !!!!!

Bon d'accord, je   :Arrow:  || oué bah déso, moi j'ai pas eu si facil au début   :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing: 

Sinon, avant que j'aille joué au carte sous la pluie   :Laughing:  : Pour l'installation, une simple console* suffit ( est nécessaire et suffisante ). LA documentation te dira alors tout ce qu'il faut que tu fasses avec  :Wink: 

* Tu peux utilisé une console dans gnome ou directement en mode texte, c'est comme tu préfères  :Wink:  (la console dans gnome à l'avantage qu'on peut suivre plus facilement la documentation !)

----------

## nico_calais

 *Paul75 wrote:*   

> oui je voudrais essaye mais en lisant la doc je ne voi aps comment installer ou alors je suis aveugle car moi le livecd, il demarre sosu gnome. Faut donc quitter gnome?
> 
> ou alors on peut le faire en utilisant l'icone installer en mode konsole?

 

C'est parce qu'il y a deux types de cd. Livecd et Installcd. L'installcd ne fait que 54 MO et t'amènes directement dans une console. Tu peux directement enchaîner sur la documentation de l'installation.

----------

## kopp

Avec le LiveCD et l'interface graphique, tu peux lancer un terminal dans Gnome (gnome-terminal) et te lancer à partir du chapitre 4 du manuel d'installation, si ta connexion internet est fonctionnelle, ou à partir du chapitre 3 s'il faut la configurer.

N'hésite pas à poser des questions si tu comprends pas la doc, mais j'étais comme pierreg quand j'ái installé Gentoo, et je suis pas sur que lq doc était aussi complète, et ça s'est bien passé.

----------

## Mickael

Et pour enfoncer le clou, j'étais comme kopp et pierreg. Là où je souhaite en venir c'est de te conseiller de lire la doc avant même de mettre le liveCD. Pourquoi, c'est assez simple, tu vas te rendre compte que l'on te demande certaines informations qui seront à placées dans le make.conf par exemple. Qui est en quelque sorte la pierre angulaire du système, ou la charnière entre toi et le compilateur qui se nomme gcc (souvient toi ici on compile tout depuis les sources, pas de rpm et autres truc much). Ainsi, renseigne toi déjà depuis windows sur le type de processeur, tes différentes cartes si c'est du sata, ton écran avec ses résolutions ses fréquences de rafraîchissement etcetc, et pendant que tu lis cette doc, tu pourras alors collé tes infos dessus, et si tu pige pas, y'a le forum et les listes de diffusion. Donc en plus du handbook, dans la section documentation/french puis clique sur liste complète, il y a une tonne de documentation supplémentaire, Xorg par exemple ('est pour l'écran) ça va t'aider pour une installation encore plus rapide. Enfin, cherche sur le net si un autre n'a pas déjà fait une installation d'un manchot sur le même type de laptop et puis lance toi dans la grande aventure.  :Wink: 

Ouf c'est fini.

Voilà.

----------

## Paul75

Merci

Encore une question, si j'install Gentoo, (si j'y arrive) es-ce que kde et gnome sont installé corectement? car je vois plein de ditribution ou on as gnome et si j'installe KDE c'est pas tres bien.... Exemple Ubuntu....

Merci

----------

## Mickael

Là je te répond déjà de lire le handbook. gentoo n'impose pas Gnome ou un autre tu choisis spécifies tout dans le make.conf par commencer puis dans etc.portage/package.*     * = use, keywords, etc. Si tu veux que du gnome tu mettras gnome gtk -qt3 - arts -kde. Tout est dans la doc.

----------

## _Seth_

 *Paul75 wrote:*   

> Encore une question, si j'install Gentoo, (si j'y arrive) es-ce que kde et gnome sont installé corectement? car je vois plein de ditribution ou on as gnome et si j'installe KDE c'est pas tres bien.... Exemple Ubuntu....

 

T'as mis le doigt sur un des intérêts majeurs de Gentoo, car comme le dit MickTux, tu peux installer ce que tu veux et garder une liberté de choix complète. Que tu veuille te faire un joli gnome qui en met plein les mirettes, un gros kde qui s'occupe de tout ou un serveur minimal sans environnement graphique, tu installes gentoo avec le même cd et le reste est une question de choix. C'est pas évident de s'y retrouver au début parce que cela peut paraître immense mais les docs sont très bien faîtes et le forum actif. Et une fois que tu as une gentoo qui te convient, tu te rendras compte que tu t'y connais bien plus en linux, même si tu n'a fait que recopier les lignes de commandes dans ta console  :Wink: 

Bonne installation !

----------

## Enlight

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> J'ai installé Gentoo sans avoir jamais touché à un Linux auparavant, et comme le dit kopp, il suffit de bien lire la doc et ça passe tout seul. De plus, c'est très instructif 

 

idem et je pense même que quelque part ça a été un avantage, pas de mauvais reflexes et pas de "je veux tout tout de suite" on a pu voir des gens qui essayaient de tout affronter à la fois, il se lançaient dans un truc sans avoir fini le précédent, et ça finissait en boxon immense.

Sinon pour le live-cd sous gnome c'est pas grave, moi je te conseillerais perso de simplement ouvrir un terminal, de faire un sudo su pour passer root, et de faire ton install "à l'ancienne" ce sera plus pédagogique et au moins si tu rates un truc on saura ce qui c'est passé si tu viens demander.

----------

## Paul75

okay es-t-il normal de n'avoir aucuns son lors du livecd???

----------

## Mickael

 *Paul75 wrote:*   

> okay es-t-il normal de n'avoir aucuns son lors du livecd???

 

Une réponse qui n'en est pas une : tu t'en fou du son, tu verras cela soit au moment de compiler le kernel pendant l'installation, soit après l'installation une fois que tu seras sous ton environnement graphique. 

Normal, je dirais oui (mais j'ai peu réfléchi)  :Laughing: 

Pour le son occupe t'en pendant l'installation et regarde avavnt le guide alsa dans la section documentation.

----------

## Paul75

Sinon pour un novice, il faut compter combien d'heure pour l'installer??

----------

## blasserre

le double de ce que met un vétéran soit : 739 heures  :Mr. Green: 

allez lance toi, tu regretteras pas   :Wink: 

----------

## kaworu

lis bien la doc durant l'install.

La première fois ça m'as pris 4h, mais j'ai réussi du 1er coup !

----------

## _Seth_

Effectivement entre 4 et 6h mais c'est souvent en discontinu (le temps d'attendre la compil ou le téléchargement d'un truc). En lisant bien la doc, on apprend beaucoup de choses (et il y a pas mal à faire pour une première install) donc ca passe assez vite. Et si tu as un problème, n'hésite pas à créer un nouveau thread sur le forum  :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Paul75 wrote:*   

> Sinon pour un novice, il faut compter combien d'heure pour l'installer??

 

Ho, entre 4 et 6h, c'est le tout début. Ici ça fait grosso-modo 3 ans que je suis novice et que je continue d'installer des trucs ...

bienvenue  :Smile: 

----------

## Paul75

je pense l'installer sur mon portable et non sur mon fixe...

Comment puis-je avoir acces a la doc? sans internet? Es-ce que le fait de l'installer sans connexion Internet (par ethernet) compliquera l'installation, l'utilisation d'internet apres?

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## _Seth_

la doc est sur le cd, le chemin est donné quand tu as lancé l'install' et que tu arrives dans la console (avec le cd d'install minimal), avec le liveCD tu dois avoir moyen d'y accéder par le menu de gnome. Sinon, sans internet, il vaut mieux que tu utilises le liveCD et cela ne compliquera pas l'install (tu repousses juste le moment où tu devra t'en occuper, c'est tout). Mais personnellement, j'ai toujours fait l'install avec une connexion DSL...

Bienvenue dans le monde merveilleux du libre  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Paul75 wrote:*   

> je pense l'installer sur mon portable et non sur mon fixe...
> 
> Comment puis-je avoir acces a la doc? sans internet? Es-ce que le fait de l'installer sans connexion Internet (par ethernet) compliquera l'installation, l'utilisation d'internet apres?
> 
> Merci 

 

bonjour, 

je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre tes questions , donc mes réponses risquent d'être à côté.

 *Quote:*   

> Comment puis-je avoir acces a la doc? sans internet?

 

si tu installes à partir d'un cd-live et que ce cd-live te donne le réseau ----> pas de problème pour accéder à la doc gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> Es-ce que le fait de l'installer sans connexion Internet (par ethernet)

 

là je ne comprend pas le distinguo que tu fais entre "internet" et ethernet"

 *Quote:*   

> l'utilisation d'internet après

 

ce n'est qu'au reboot que tu t'apercevras si tu as, bien ou mal , configuré ta partie réseau. sauf matos exotique il ne devrait pas y avoir de raté.

A+

edit : rha lortografe

----------

## babos

perso, comme pas mal de monde précédemment, j'avais jamais touché à Linux et j'ai réussi ma première install de gentoo en lisant bien la doc et les forums.

Bon, pour t'aider à identifier les bons pilotes pour ton matos au moment de la config du noyau, j'ai trouvé ce petit lien sur internet, mais faudrait avoir internet parce que sinon ce sera du genkernel qui est à mon avis moins intéressant (enfin bon, peut-être que je connais mal ses possibilités) : http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

C'est assez pratique quand on consulte l'aide dans la config du noyo en simultané.

Au risque de passer pour un trolleur, j'utilise toujours un CD de la dernière knoppix pour faire mon install, la détection est souvent très efficace :

Dans la console :

```
su -

mkdir /mnt/gentoo
```

Puis, je suis le manuel que je consulte dans mon navigateur. Pendant les compiles et les téléchargement, je peux jouer aux petits jeux ou faire d'autres trucs.

Mais sinon, pourquoi n'as-tu pas internet : pas de ligne, problème matériel ou mauvaise config?

Bon, allez, courage et bonne install

----------

